# 3-Pin auf 4-Pin  CPU-Fan anschliessen



## Lava303 (11. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem, ich habe mir wieder ein PC zugelegt mit folgenden Komponenten:

-Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 4
-Mainboard: Asus A68HM-Plus
-CPU: AMD A10 7850
-Wakü: Corsair Hydro Series H60

Prozessor und Wakü sind verbaut. Den Corsair Lüfter welcher bei der Wakü bei war, habe ich getauscht mit dem Gehäuse-Lüfter der Rückwand und die Wakü auch da verbaut. Dieser hat einen 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss, sowie der von der Wakü auch und mein Mainboard hat nur 4-Pin Anschlüsse. 

Ist es ohne Probleme möglich, die 2x 3-Pin Lüfteranschlüsse an die 4-Pin Anschlüsse vom Mainboard zu hängen, oder muss ich da noch zusätzlich etwas im Bios einstellen? Worauf muss ich sonst noch achten (bzgl. der Lüfter)?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2017)

Müsstest mal schauen, ob du den Lüfter-Anschluss im UEFI Monitor irgendwo auf DC (3-Pin) umschalten kannst. Ansonsten könnte so etwas hier helfen, wenn du dir kein Modell mit PWM zulegen möchtest:
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 3Pin Transformer Single | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Lava303 (11. Februar 2017)

Du meinst mit Modell, ein Mainboard mit 3-Pin Anschlüssen? 

Muss ich dann das 3-Pin Kabel vom Gehäuselüfter auch an CPU-Fan Anschluss anschliessen oder ganz normal an CHA-Fan Anschluss? 

Kann ich auch das hier nutzen?
Phobya Adapter 3Pin (Buchse) auf 4Pin PWM (Stecker) 30cm - Schwarz  | eBay

Oder müssen beide Lüfter (also einmal auch das Kabel, welches aus der Wakü rauskommt) über den Transformer geleitet werden?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2017)

Mit Modell meine ich in dem Fall die günstigere Komponente, also den Lüfter 

Verstehe ich das also richtig, dass du nun zwei 3-Pin Lüfter aber nur 4-Pin Anschlüsse hast?
Hast du mal im UEFI nachgesehen, ob du im "Monitor"-Tab die Regulierung der Drehzahl irgendwo auf DC umstellen kannst?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann wird deine Pumpe ja auch über 3-Pin gesteuert. Unter Umständen wäre es da ratsamer, anstatt des Phobya Transformers gleich auf eine separate Lüftersteuerung umzusteigen:
Steuerungen mit Typ: Lüftersteuerung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du dich noch innerhalb der 14-tägigen Rücksendefrist bewegst, könntest du das Board natürlich auch noch tauschen lassen.

*PS: *der von dir verlinkte Adapter würde die 3-Pin Lüfter bei 100% durchdrehen lassen. Bei (vollwertigen) 4-Pin PWM Anschlüssen liegen am zweiten Pin immer volle 12V (100%) an, die dann lediglich durch den vierten PWM-Pin zyklisch zugeschaltet werden.
Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss


----------



## Lava303 (11. Februar 2017)

Ja, habe ausschließlich 4-Pin Anschlüsse. Hab auch speziell nach Boards gesucht welche nur 3-Pin Anschlüsse haben aber die Auswahl wurde sehr mager. Die meisten Boards welche mich interessierten, hatten nur 4-Pin Anschlüsse. 
Die Lüfter im Nanoxia sind alle 3-Pin, auch der Extra-Lüfter den ich zusätzlich gekauft hatte. War vielleicht nicht das schlauste ()aber dank deinem Link zu dem Transformer, ist ja fast alles im Lot.  

Der PC ist noch nicht Betriebsbereit, daher keine Möglichkeit im UEFI nachzusehen.

Wollte jetzt ursprünglich 2 Transformers holen, einen für CPU-Fan und einen für CHA-Fan. Beim Transformer für CHA hätte ich dann noch ein Y-Kabel mit 3x 3-Pin Anschlüssen angeschlossen. Die Transformers lassen sich auch Optimal im Gehäuse mit doppelseitigem Klebeband anbringen.

Rücksendefrist ist leider passee


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2017)

Ach, gibt auch viele Boards, die zwar 4-Pin Anschlüsse haben aber trotzdem nur Spannung ausgeben können 
MSI und Gigabyte erlauben sich da ganz gerne so Späße, bei denen der vierte Pin der Gehäuselüfter-Anschlüsse einfach tot ist.

Bei ASUS kann man normalerweise zwischen PWM und DC umschalten. Aber womöglich nur bei den Boards ab der preislichen Mittelklasse.

Für deine Zwecke würdest du ja jetzt mindestens 14 Euro für die beiden Transformer ausgeben, zuzüglich Y-Adapter(n). Da könnte man wie gesagt auch gleich über eine separate Lüftersteuerung nachdenken. Wobei die vollautomatisierten Versionen, die nicht auf mechanische Drehregler angewiesen sind, dann auch schonmal um die 30 aufwärts kosten. Andererseits hättest du dann aber auch genügend Anschlüsse und könntest jeden Lüfter (gegenüber der Lösung mit Y-Adaptern)  individuell und auch anhand von Sensoren  steuern.

NZXT Grid+ V2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2017)

Generell sollte neben PWM auch Voltage Control möglich sein ( Handbuch und dortige Bios Abbildungen zeigen keine Details ). Generell kann man ja 3 Pin an PWM betreiben nur im schlimmsten Falle funktioniert die Regelung nicht oder nicht richtig. Wenn der Lüfter für die CPU zuständig ist sollte der auch über den Anschluss laufen und da würde ich doch dann eher einen passenden Lüfter kaufen. Der Adapter ist sinnlos und der 3 Pin Stecker passt auch mechanisch auf den PWM Sockel


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2017)

In wie fern ist der Adapter sinnlos?
Er ist genau für solche Zwecke konzipiert worden, bei denen  nur 4-Pin Anschlüsse in Kombi mit 3-Pin Lüftern vorhanden sind.

Ein 3-Pin Lüfter läuft auf einem 4-Pin PWM Anschluss wie gesagt mit vollen 12V (100%) durch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2017)

Das ist nicht zwingend gesagt und sollte man ausprobieren in wie weit das Board das Spiel mitmacht. 
Warum sollte man so ein Kabel brauchen, der Stecker am Board ist so ausgelegt das er beide Möglichkeiten der Stecker nutzen kann. Ich sehe am ganzen Kabel nix was dort etwas umstricken könnte und da kein Tachosignal ausgegeben wird macht eine Steuerung auch nicht viel mehr Sinn


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub du hattest den falschen Link offen.
Schau mal in Beitrag #2 
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 3Pin Transformer Single | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2017)

Stimmt war im falschen Kino, trotzdem würde ich erst die Boardmittel probieren oder eben gleich in richtige Lüfter investieren da PWM der neue Standard ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2017)

Also wenn ich mir die meisten PWM-Lüfter so anhöre, ist erstmal garnichts Standard, außer ein kontinuierliches Klackern


----------



## Lava303 (12. Februar 2017)

@Dr Bakterius
Der Lüfter an der Rückwand ist nicht für die CPU bzw. nur halbwegs. Aus dem Kühlblock der Wakü kommt ein 3-Pin Kabel raus und ich denke dass dieser hauptsächlich für die CPU ist, wie bei einem normalen Sockel-Lüfter. Also einen passenden Lüfter kaufen geht dann nicht, denn dann müsste ich ja die komplette Wakü austauschen.

@Kabelbinder
Hört sich doch irgendwie schlauer an aber würde dann eine für den freien 5,25 Schacht nehmen, evtl. mit Touch-Screen wie diese (wegen Frontpanel):
Thermaltake Commander FT Luftersteurerung, Luftersteuerung

Da schließ ich die Kabel "nur" direkt an die Steuerung (und Netzteil) an oder muss ich da dann noch was am Mainboard anschliessen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2017)

Die Front-Bay-Steuerungen mit Touch kommen meist mit eigenen Temperatur-Fühlern, die du frei im Gehäuse verlegen kannst. Die könnte man beispielsweise an der Backplate einer Grafikkarte oder am CPU-Kühler befestigen und daran dann die Drehzahlen der einzelnen Lüfter binden.
Die wesentlichen Nachteile sind hier m.E. allerdings, dass die Sensoren nicht immer einfach zu befestigen sind und du dann nachher auch wieder einige zusätzliche Kabel hast (eins pro Lüfter-Kanal), die verstaut werden müssen. Zudem sind die Touch-Displays nur selten sonderlich intuitiv zu bedienen. Hier würde ich auf jeden Fall vorher ein paar Reviews zur jeweiligen Steuerung anschauen (gibt auch viele bei YouTube).
Auch auf die Möglichkeit, die Display-Beleuchtung abschalten zu können, würde ich unter Umständen achten.

Ein anderes Konzept wäre zum Beispiel das der NZXT Grid. Die wird einfach nur intern per USB angeschlossen und kann somit mit der hauseigenen Software kommunizieren, über die man die einzelnen Lüfter eigentlich relativ umfangreich kontrollieren kann. Unter Windows kannst du pro Kanal jedenfalls eine individuelle Lüfterkurve vorgeben, wobei dir auch die Sensor-Daten des Mainboards als Richtwerte zur Verfügung stehen. Ist meines Erachtens einfach praktischer, als vorne irgendwo gebeugt an einem Touch-Display rumfummeln zu müssen, das bei einigen Steuerungen hin und wieder auch die Eingaben nicht umsetzen möchte.

Aber da sind die Geschmäcker sicher verschieden 

Worauf ich ganz nebenbei noch achten würde, das wäre die zur Verfügung stehende Spannungs-Bandbreite. Die sollte wenn möglich bei maximal 4V anfangen und natürlich auf 12V hochgehen. Sonst kannst du die angeschlossenen Lüfter unter Umständen nur eingeschränkt regeln.
Lässt sich meist den Spezifikationen des Herstellers entnehmen.


----------



## Lava303 (12. Februar 2017)

Hab mir jetzt mal überall die Bewertungen zu NZXT Grid+ V2 angeschaut und sie gehen relativ weit auseinander. Die einen schreiben Top und die anderen wieder Schrott. Geb ich jetzt ca. 30 Euro für den Verteiler aus oder nehm ich doch die erste genannte Variante für zusammen ca. 18 Euro?

Es soll halt einfach unkompliziert sein, ohne die ganze Zeit auf die Temperatur achten zu müssen.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2017)

Statt jetzt Geld in eine Platine, Steuerung etc. zu investieren könntest du auch einfach einen guten PWM-Lüfter kaufen, den an den CPU Anschluss hängen und fertig^^
DAS wäre unkompliziert, ohne Software, verkabeln usw.

be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm
Noctua NF-F12 PWM
Noctua NF-P12 PWM
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS  (wenn ansaugbereich frei ist)

Wenn du nicht empfindlich auf kleine Nebengeräusche bist, gibts natürlich noch zig günstigere Lösungen


----------



## Lava303 (12. Februar 2017)

Das Problem ist nicht der Gehäuse Lüfter sondern das Kabel welches aus der Wakü raus kommt. Das kann ich nicht einfach so wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir jetzt das NZXT Grid+ V2 gekauft. Ich denke das wird die beste Lösung sein. Danke hierfür an "Kabelbinder" für die aufschlussreiche Erklärung der Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Februar 2017)

Ist doch nur die Pumpe, die brauch eh 12V (andere Spannung sind seitens Corsair außerhalb der Specs)...die kannst auch an 4 Pin hängen


----------



## Chimera (12. Februar 2017)

Tip: die Thermaltake Touch ist absoluter Müll. Gründe: 1. wird am falschen Ende gespart, den nsie hat nur einen einzigen Tempisensor, während andere wie z.B. die Scythe Kaze Master Flat für jeden Kanal einen haben, 2. reagieren gerade diese Touch meist extrem träge, vorallem die günstigeren Modelle. Man darf nicht erwarten, dass es ein Touch wie beim handy ist, welches zack-zack reagiert. Die Scythe Kaze Master Flat ist eine der besseren flachen Lüsteus (P/L-mässig) oder dann die Kaze Master II mit den versenkbaren Knöpfen. 
Gibt auch noch andere Lüsteus, wie z.B. die Bitfenix Recon, die nebst nem manuellen Modus auch nen automatischen hat, wobei da die Software halt eher Grütze ist und nicht so zuverlässig läuft wie die CAM Software von NZXT beim Grid. Es gibt übrigens schon paar gute Touch-Modelle, nur sind die halt übermässig teuer (z.B. die Lamptron Touch). Wenn man die Kohle übrig hat und man sich nicht am verschmierten Display stört, kann man so was natürlich gerne nutzen. Dennoch würd ich eher zu ner Kaze Master Flat greifen, da sie nicht nur aus Preis/Leistungssicht was vom feinsten ist, nein, Scythe hat bei seinen Lüsteus auch ne gute Startspannung, sprich die Lüfis laufen erst mit vollen 12V an und gehen danach runter. Der Grund ist einfach: es gibt Lüfis, welche bei zu niedrig eingestellter Drehzahl gar nicht erst anlaufen und um so was zu verhindern, gibt die Steuerung von Scythe erst mal volle Kanne und regelt dann runter.
Zudem sind die Ausgänge genügend dimensioniert, um auch problemlos 2 Lüfis an nur einem Anschluss zu nutzen. Uuuund sie sehen optisch gut aus: schlicht und elegant


----------



## Lava303 (12. Februar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist doch nur die Pumpe, die brauch eh 12V (andere Spannung sind seitens Corsair außerhalb der Specs)...die kannst auch an 4 Pin hängen



Du meinst den 3 Pin Stecker der Pumpe an den 4 Pin Anschluss von CPU-Fan klemmen?


----------



## Chimera (12. Februar 2017)

Ähm, das Papierchen, welches der Corsair beilag, ist übrigens zum reingucken und nicht als Unterlage für den Tisch oder als Mischpult für die Tüte gedacht  Corsair gibt ja in ihren Manuals super gut an, welches Kabel man wo anschliessen soll  Man sehe: Pumpe am SYS_FAN und Lüfis am CPU_FAN. Da der CPU_FAN ja garantiert ein PWM ist (bei fast jedem Hersteller) sollte man aber schon eher PWM Lüfis nutzen oder , falls das Board die Option zum umschalten am CPU_FAN bietet, dann 3 Pin und auf DC umstellen (jedoch bieten viele Boards just am CPU_FAN nicht immer die Möglichkeit zum umschalten). Alternativ kann man die Pumpe auch per Adapter direkt am Netzteil anschliessen, so hab ich es mit der Silent Loop gemacht, da ich die beiden Lüfis am CPU_FAN angeschlossen hab und diese über die CPU temperatur regeln lasse.
Ergo: wenn du die Lüfis über die CPU temperatur regeln willst, dann wären am besten PWM Lüfis, die du dann am CPU_FAN anschliessen kannst und die Pumpe dann halt entweder per Adapter am Netzteil oder an nem anderen Header anschliessen. Vorteil am Netzteil: du musst nicht erst im UEFI was einstellen bzw. kannst sicher davon ausgehen, dass sie dann permanent 12V bekommt, Nachteil: man muss halt so nen Molex->3 Pin-Adapter im haus haben oder kaufen (oder selber basteln).


----------



## Lava303 (12. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich so ne Anleitung hätte, hätte ich bestimmt da rein geschaut. Ich hab nur ne Quick Start Anleitung, mehr nicht.

Ich glaube ich storniere die aktuelle Bestellung mit dem Fan-Controller und hole mir besser 2x Nanoxia DS 1500 RPM PWM 120x120x25 Gehäuselüfter. Die Pumpe schliesse ich dann am Netzteil an, da ich so einen Stecker schon da habe. Zusätzlich hab ich dann noch 15 Euro gespart. Vielen Dank


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Februar 2017)

Nimm besser ein paar von denen hier:
Phanteks PH-F120MP (PH-F120MP_BBK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die eignen sich auch besser für den Radiator.


----------



## Chimera (12. Februar 2017)

Ok, dann bist du entschuldigt  Kannst bei Google einfach mal "Corsair H60 Manual" eingeben, dann ist der 1 oder 2 Link gleich ein PDF Manual. Würd ich mir auf alle Fälle saugen, dann hast du eins auf der Seite


----------



## Lava303 (13. Februar 2017)

Hab mir gleich dein Pic gezogen, ging dann noch schneller...Meine Zeit ist eh begrenzt, schon 34 Jahre hier und mir kommts so vor als wärs gestern gewesen. 

@Kabelbinder
Hab mir dann doch die von Nanoxia gekauft, weil ich denke dass die vielen guten Bewertungen für sich sprechen. Ich denke auch dass sie locker mit BeQuiet Lüfter mithalten können.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Februar 2017)

ne sache des eigenen anspruchs. hoffe du bist zufrieden!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2017)

Ist immer die Frage, was man erwartet ^^

Aber bei einem nicht speziell auf die Lufruhe hin optimierten System sollte es passen.


----------



## Lava303 (13. Februar 2017)

Laut meinen Recherchen im Netz erreichen die Phanteks bei 1.800 U/Min max. 25 dB, die Nanoxia erreichen bei 1.500 U/Min max. 16,9 dB. Luftruhe ist mir sehr wichtig, daher hab ich mich ja für die von Nanoxia entschieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2017)

Mit den Nanoxia macht man nix verkehrt, ich habe von denen auch einige seit langem am laufen ( Evo Modelle ). Ich habe zb. diesen Lüfter ( als 3 Pin ) auf meinem Kühler sitzen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2017)

Lava303 schrieb:


> Laut meinen Recherchen im Netz erreichen die Phanteks bei 1.800 U/Min max. 25 dB, die Nanoxia erreichen bei 1.500 U/Min max. 16,9 dB. Luftruhe ist mir sehr wichtig, daher hab ich mich ja für die von Nanoxia entschieden.


Es tut mir leid, dir das mitteilen zu müssen, aber mit den Herstellerdaten kommst du leider nicht weit 
Wenn wir nach solchen Maßstäben gehen würden, müsste ja auch niemand mehr ein Forum besuchen. Dann könnte sich einfach jeder nach Belieben durch Geizhals klicken und würde - egal was er eingibt - immer ein für seine Ansprüche tadelloses Produkt erhalten.

Die Praxis sieht jedoch anders aus.
Man weiß nie so genau, unter welchen Bedinungen die Werte vom Hersteller ermittelt wurden und ob der jeweilige Aufbau dabei überhaupt von praktischer Relevanz war. Hinzu kommen noch diverse theoretische Schwierigkeiten, wie viel Schalldruckangaben bspw. überhaupt über unsere subjektive Lautstärkeempfindung aussagen...

Die Nanoxia sind mir persönlich weder als besonders leise noch performante Lüfter bekannt.
Da gehen die persönlich Ansprüche dann aber auseinander. Manchen reichen halt schon sehr günstige Lüfter, die zwar nicht den größten Effizienzgrad aufweisen, gedrosselt aber immernoch einigermaßen leise agieren.

Wenn du oberste Priorität auf die Laufruhe legst (auch bei sehr geringen Drehzahlen keiner Nebengeräusche wie etwa ein Klackern oder Schleifen des Lagers), dann würde ich besser etwas mehr ausgeben.
Geht es hingen allein um die Preisleistung, dann kann man mit den Nanoxia schon etwas anfangen. Wobei ich persönlich dann auch lieber zu den Pure Wings 2 von be quiet greifen würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2017)

> Wobei ich persönlich dann auch lieber zu den Pure Wings 2 von be quiet greifen würde.


Wäre auch nur persönliches Voodoo.
Ich habe hier 5 Nanoxia am laufen und alle sind leise und selbst auf dem CPU Kühler reichen die völlig aus ( sogar gedrosselt ). Gut hängt auch vom Umfeld ab und was der Kühler alles zulässt. Bei mir zb sind die Lamellen weiter auseinander und so reichen auch langsam drehende Lüfter und mein Gehäuse ist üppig und hat keine bekannten Hitzenester


----------



## Lava303 (13. Februar 2017)

Preisleistung ist mir natürlich auch wichtig und wenn schon Kundenbewertungen überall mehr als Top sind, denke ich, ich mache mit diesen Lüftern nichts verkehrt. Wir reden hier auch nicht von einem Hochleistungs-PC wo nur Referenz verbaut ist aber trotzdem lege ich hauptsächlich auf Gute und relativ preisgünstige Qualität viel wert.

Es wird sich in naher Zukunft zeigen ob sie leise genug sind oder ob ich nochmals in Lüfter investieren werde.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wäre auch nur persönliches Voodoo.
> Ich habe hier 5 Nanoxia am laufen und alle sind leise und selbst auf dem CPU Kühler reichen die völlig aus ( sogar gedrosselt ). Gut hängt auch vom Umfeld ab und was der Kühler alles zulässt. Bei mir zb sind die Lamellen weiter auseinander und so reichen auch langsam drehende Lüfter und mein Gehäuse ist üppig und hat keine bekannten Hitzenester



5 Lüfter? Vermutlich ein Big Tower? Ich hoffe mir genügen 2 Stück vorerst (Graka wird i.m. nicht verbaut, bzw. nächsten Monat erst).


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wäre auch nur persönliches Voodoo.



Voodoo? Also von *rechne* je 9 Nanoxia Deep Silence Lüftern und Pure Wings die ich hatte, haben 2 Pure Wings (leise) und 6  Nanoxias geklackert (4 davon leise, 2 sehr deutlich).
Die Qualität eins Lüfters definiere ich nicht (nur) anhand seiner Kühlleistung, das können die alle mehr oder weniger. Doch wenn man es maximal leise will und nur noch 300 U/Min fährt, dann offenbart sich die Qualität diverser Premiummodelle. Das ist natürlich eine sehr subjektive Anforderung. Benötigt man die maximale Laufruhe nicht, sind die Nanoxias eine gute P/L Alternative, wo man dank Björn hier im Board auch einen guten Service genießt (daran mangelt es bei den günstigen Lüftern oft).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt, jeder hat so seine Prioritäten.
Will auch nicht behaupten, dass es für die Nanoxia keine Zielgruppe gäbe.

Nur ist es eben nicht meine. Ich geh da wohl auch mit ganz anderen Maßstäben ran ^^



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wäre auch nur persönliches Voodoo.


Na wenn du meinst.
Ich vertraue da meinen Ohren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2017)

> 5 Lüfter? Vermutlich ein Big Tower? Ich hoffe mir genügen 2 Stück vorerst


Verteilt auf 2 Rechner.


> Voodoo? Also von *rechne* je 9 Nanoxia Deep Silence Lüftern und Pure  Wings die ich hatte, haben 2 Pure Wings (leise) und 6  Nanoxias  geklackert (4 davon leise, 2 sehr deutlich)


hier wurde Nanoxia allgemein genannt und ich selber habe die FX Evos


> Ich vertraue da meinen Ohren


Ich auch


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Februar 2017)

Mit etwas Nachdenken, hätte man aber darauf kommen können, dass es nicht um die (genialen) FX Evo gehen kann. Die sind 1. EOL, 2. kaum noch zu bekommen und 3. in einer anderen preisklasse, auch damals.
Die Deep Silence kosten rund die Hälfte



> hier wurde Nanoxia allgemein genannt


außerdem stimmt das nicht. Der TE hat explizit von den DS gesprochen


----------



## Lava303 (13. Februar 2017)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Shadow Wings von beQuiet aus? Besser als günstigeren Silent Wings 2?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2017)

Pure Wings 2 = Budget
Shadow Wings SW1 = Mittelklasse
Silent Wings SW2 / SW3 = Premium

Dementsprechend darfst du auch mit einem kleinen Gefälle bei der Laufruhe rechnen.
Die Silent Wings SW2 bzw. 3 sind praktisch nahezu geräuschlos, wenn man mal von den hörbaren Bewegungen der Luft absieht. Die Shadow Wings SW1 sind fürs Geld eigentlich auch ganz in Ordnung, leiden  m.E. auch nicht unter einer so großen Streuung wie die Pure Wings. Sind halt der Kompromiss zwischen Low-Budget und High-End. Kann man aber eigentlich auch nicht viel mit verkehrt machen. Die Premium-Modelle lohnen sich im Grunde genommen nur für Enthusiasten, die auch den Rest des Systems bereits auf eine sehr geringe Lautstärke ausgelegt haben.


----------



## Lava303 (14. Februar 2017)

Jetzt weiss ich wieder warum viele Leute einen fertigen PC kaufen (was ich auch hätte machen sollen), tausend Kabel und man weiss nicht wohin damit. Vielleicht noch einen anderen Tower kaufen mit mehr Platz


----------



## Lava303 (17. Februar 2017)

Also die Lüfter von Nanoxia sind wirklich Top. Man hört rein gar nichts aus dem Rechner. Würde ich sofort wieder kaufen und kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Lava303 (24. Februar 2017)

Gestern kam meine Graka und nun muss ich mit dem Lüfter nach vorne an das Gehäuse umziehen. Kaufe mir jetzt 3 Silent Wings 3 PWM Lüfter. Kann ich beide mit einem Adapter an CPU Fan anschliessen oder bekomme ich dadurch Probleme?

EDIT: Was ist genauer mit CPU-Temperatur Überwachung? Das Asus UEFI Bios oder Core Temp? Mir zeigts da immer drastische unterschiedliche Werte an, meistens um 20 Grad Unterschied. Mit Core Temp bin ich stetig im Leerlauf bei ca. 25 Grad aber wenn ich dann ins UEFI wechsle bin ich auf 40-50 Grad im Leerlauf.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Februar 2017)

Kein Problem


----------



## Lava303 (24. Februar 2017)

Also könnte ich auch 4 Stück anschliessen. 2 Vorne, 1 Hinten und 1 Oben?

EDIT: Also mit einem 4Pin auf 3x4Pin und einem 4Pin auf 2x4Pin Y-Kabel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

So würde ich es nicht machen, die beiden Frontlüfter an einem Port mit 2 x 4Pin und das gleiche für Heck und Deckel und die CPU sollte alleine für sich betrieben werden


----------



## Lava303 (25. Februar 2017)

Die 2 Vorne sind ja quasi für die CPU, dazwischen hängt der Lüfter der Wakü. Hier ein Bild wie es gemeint ist,


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Kabel welches von der Wakü weg geht, ist direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden. 

Die anderen beiden Lüfter an CHA Fan anschliessen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

Der Kühler gehört aber eher an die Rückwand oder in den Deckel. Generell wäre für Gehäuselüfter CHA FAN die 1. Wahl und die Lüfter für den Kühler gehören auf CPU ( bei Push / Pull mit Adapter )


----------



## Lava303 (27. Februar 2017)

Das Bild ist ja von der Herstellerseite. Mein Kühler ist an der Rückwand mit einem Lüfter verbaut, dann werde ich das auch so belassen. 

Werde aber noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter vorne an den Kühler verbauen und beide mit einem Y-Kabel an CPU-Fan anschliessen. Gehäuselüfter hab ich sonst alle ausgebaut (war auch nur der vordere Lüfter), werde den aber mit Einbau der Graka wieder einbauen. Hätte gerne noch einen Lüfter im Deckel gehabt aber dank Wakü ist da leider kein Platz mehr vorhanden. Die 2 Schläuche der Wakü stehen oben am Deckel an, da wo eigentlich ein Lüfter noch Platz hätte.


----------



## KingOssy (26. Mai 2020)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Müsstest mal schauen, ob du den Lüfter-Anschluss im UEFI Monitor irgendwo auf DC (3-Pin) umschalten kannst. Ansonsten könnte so etwas hier helfen, wenn du dir kein Modell mit PWM zulegen möchtest:
> Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 3Pin Transformer Single | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Hat jemand diesen Adapter getestet und funktioniert dieser wie es soll?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2020)

KingOssy schrieb:


> Hat jemand diesen Adapter getestet und funktioniert dieser wie es soll?


Laut Amazon Bewertungen soll es nicht gut funktionieren.
https://www.amazon.de/Phobya-Transformer-Single-Wasserkühlung-Überwachung/dp/B01HQBNXYK/ref=sr_1_3

Auf Aquatuning kannst das Teil auch ggf. kostenlos dazu bekommen wenn dein Bestellwert über 100 Euro liegt.
Kann man unter Geschenke auswählen.


----------



## KingOssy (26. Mai 2020)

Ich bräuchte leider nur das Teil. Die Bewertungen habe ich auch gesehen und diese halten mich momentan noch vor dem Kauf ab.
Deswegen wollte ich mal hier nachfragen, kennt ihr vllt Alternativen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2020)

KingOssy schrieb:


> Hat jemand diesen Adapter getestet und funktioniert dieser wie es soll?


Bei mir hat er nicht funktioniert.



Lava303 schrieb:


> Gestern kam meine Graka und nun muss ich mit dem  Lüfter nach vorne an das Gehäuse umziehen. Kaufe mir jetzt 3 Silent  Wings 3 PWM Lüfter. Kann ich beide mit einem Adapter an CPU Fan  anschliessen oder bekomme ich dadurch Probleme?


In der Regel kein Problem, die Anschlüsse liefern 1A oder 12W. Ganz selten werden nur 6W geliefert.


----------

